# Good colour n pattern type pic



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Found this pic n thought it may help some people


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is there a bigger version of it?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

So much wrong in that it's not funny...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Definitely very wrong.

I hate charts like this because digital little sprites are not going to be anywhere near accurate because genes may have restrictions on what they can and cannot do, but they are not always specifically "this way and this way only," which is what would very poorly misinform someone who has not studied pictures of _actual_ horses.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have never seen a "classic sabino" look like it has splash...NEATO!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Ive never heard of Lemonsilla? I must research that one lol


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This makes me laugh. hehe


----------



## SunnyMeadeFarm (Sep 3, 2012)

This one is very inaccurate from the small undetailed pictures. I suggest this one:









Its great.

Main page & Downloadable version: http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=horse+colors#/d412m28


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I have a lemonsilla in my pasture hahahaha XD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeaa... sorry everyone. Lol I missed most of the inaccuracies. Like the basic colours r ook


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

While that second chart is more detailed and probably made by someone a bit more informed, I still wouldn't trust a chart with digital images at all to be honest. It is much easier to learn with pictures of actual horses because they will show legitimate examples of how each gene will work. Some look much different than others and don't fit the molds of those charts.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Poseidon said:


> While that second chart is more detailed and probably made by someone a bit more informed, I still wouldn't trust a chart with digital images at all to be honest. It is much easier to learn with pictures of actual horses because they will show legitimate examples of how each gene will work. Some look much different than others and don't fit the molds of those charts.


That's true


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

That first chart has been around for some time now and is well known for being _very_ inaccurate. It's too bad that many still use and show it.

Lizzie


----------

